# URL Umleitung mit rewrite



## eric renner (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe nach umfassender Suche in verschiedenen Foren und nach langem quälen von Google immer noch keine Lösung zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte mit Apache2 und dem mod_rewrite anfragen auf die Webadresse *https://meineseite1.de*  zu der Adresse *https://meineseite2.de* umleiten. Beide Adressen haben die gleiche IP Adresse. Der Browser soll aber wenn Seite1 angesprochen wird die Seite2 in der Adresszeile ausgeben.

Währe super wenn ihr mir helfen könnt...

mfg
Eric


----------



## eric renner (22. Juli 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Ahnung davon
Oder nen kleinen Tip...
Währe echt super...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Juli 2004)

Apache-VHost:
Redirect / http://www.foo2.de


----------

